# Show nerves



## Wau Tau (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the best thing would be to go to as many shows as possible. The more you do it the more you will get used to the judges, atmosphere and people. I don't know what discipline you show in but, remember that most are pretty subjective and there could be a whole host of factors affecting that judges assessment of the class besides your riding so don't hinge your perception of yourself on one person's opinion. You could also go to some low key training shows, that way there would be less pressure to do well and less grooming to worry about. Also, remember that your horse knows what to do and will keep you and himself from being hurt if at all possible. If you really feel unprepared go to a desensitization clinic; you will know how your horse expresses fear and how to deal with it best besides hopefully lessening that fear. Finally, just practice, practice, practice. The more you feel good about your riding skills and show skills the easier it will be. If you come to a class knowing you can dominate, you will dominate. This will be my third year of showing too so I guess I am not really an expert here but this is my plan as it has been advised by my coach and I'm still practicing but it has really helped. One other thing I like is having my coach come to some shows, she knew what to do when I didn't and can remind me to relax and to let my horse relax; as well as helping me decipher and practice patterns and read the judge. I hope this helps!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I know this is kind of arrogant, but I look at it like this - I paid for this show, I put a lot of money and time into my horse, this show is for _me_. So if that means I'm doing this for paid practice and I have to school every class and place last all day, it's money well spent. OR it may mean this is my time to shine and show my horse and earn my ribbons, bring it on. I would say if you just own every moment, even the mistakes, you will take a lot of control back.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You own mind is what's beating you up over going to a show. Tell it aloud to sit in the corner every time it starts to rattle your nerves. It might even get you laughing at the inanity of what you are doing but it works for me.


----------



## Rail Royalty (May 24, 2014)

I have been showing for 13 years and I still get nervous the day before the show. I sit in my bed staring up at the ceiling wondering if grasshoppers have feelings or if all balloons actually go to Disney. I have come to terms that that will never go away as it is as much excitement as it is nerves. A great thing to do is visualizing how great you are going to do and how everything is going to go your way. Stay positive and remind yourself that nothing bad will happen and you will be a rock star. 
Try not to let anything get to you whether its a bad pattern or if its your horse breaking in front of the judge, take it in stride and NEVER STOP SHOWING!! No matter what happens just smile and act like a beauty queen and just say to yourself "I GOT THIS!"
I know its hard to stay positive and calm, but just know if you get all excitable your horse will sense it and get all twitchy and jumpy and that will just make you more nervous and then they will get more nervous and it will just become a hot mess. A great way to stay clam and relaxed is to breathe. I used to not breathe when I was doing showmanship patterns and was known to pass out in line up, oh the good old tiny tot days... So BREATHE!!!

In summary Visualize how amazing you and your horse will be, If anything goes wrong never stop showing, Smile like a beauty queen, and BREATHE.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Unfortunately you just have to show until it becomes routine for you. I find shows now just mostly lots of work and a bit of a PITA haha and so don't really get stressed. Heck I don't even pick up my ribbons the majority of the time.
The big international shows make me a little nervous and I do get my ribbons from those - but I just tell myself it's the same test I ride at home and to get over it.
Just time in the ring and a "don't care" attitude are what is needed to avoid stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

